
What's the difference between Fake News and Hypernormalisation? - StuntPope
https://axisofeasy.com/axisofeasy/quick-whats-the-difference-between-fake-news-and-hypernormalisation/
======
metaviews
Love the Adam Curtis reference. Definitely applies to the way in which social
media content moderation has evolved. Pre pandemic it was contentious. Now it
is treated as if it has been the norm all along.

